# ptsb and AIB before the Oireachtas next week to discuss vulture funds sale



## Brendan Burgess (17 Mar 2018)

*09.30Finance, Public Expenditure and Reform, and Taoiseach (Joint) CR2 LH 2000*
Proposed sale of non-performing loans to private investment funds (Vulture Funds)
Session A: 9.30 a.m. – Permanent TSB [Mr. Jeremy Masding, Chief Executive Officer]
Session B: 11.30 a.m. – Allied Irish Banks [Mr. Bernard Byrne, Chief Executive Officer]


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Mar 2018)

Anyone who wants to watch this can do so here: 

http://www.oireachtas.ie/parliament/watchlisten/watchlive/committeeroom2/

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Mar 2018)

Interesting data

*Progress on arrears management *

Early arrears 4.8% in 2013 to 2.9% last year.

>90  15.1% in 2013  to 7.6% in 2017

13,800 home loans – cured and performing fully

10,200 are treated

*10,400 untreated and non-performing *

4,900 did not meet terms of a treatment agreed

1700 refused the treatment offered

1100 no sustainable treatment available

2700 no engagement 



Average arrears:  € 30,000 and  3 years

30% (?) paid nothing at all in 2017 Not sure of this figure.


----------

